# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Καβάλας - ΟΛΚ  (Kavala - KPA reports)

## noulos

Το Σαμοθράκη αραχτό παρέα με το Παναγία Σουμελά, πριν απο έναν χρόνο!

Λιμάνι Καβάλας.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φωτογραφία απο αυτές που βλέπουμε σπάνια, ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε... Φίλε noulos τουλάχιστον ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ το δικαιούσαι  :Smile: .

----------


## noulos

Να' σαι καλά Leo, αλλά ίσως θα έπρεπε να μου τις βρέξεις αφού την φωτό την είχα ξεχασμένη στον υπολογιστή ακριβώς έναν χρόνο!  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Να' σαι καλά Leo, αλλά ίσως θα έπρεπε *να μου τις βρέξεις* αφού την φωτό την είχα ξεχασμένη στον υπολογιστή ακριβώς έναν χρόνο!


??? χαχαχα! καλόοοοο :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Ο καινούργιος επιβατικός σταθμός λιμένος Καβάλας στον οποίο λειτουργεί καφετέρια, μεγάλη αίθουσα αναμονής , εκδοτήρια για Θάσο και πρακτορείο για τα πλοία της γραμμής.

100_1426.jpg

Με χαρά διαπίστωσα οτι οι αίθουσες (αναμονής και καφετέριας) είναι  πολυτελείς , πεντακάθαρες  και με  θέρμανση.
Επίσης οι τουαλέτες του σταθμού λάμπουν απο καθαριότητα - πράγμα σπάνιο στα περισσότερα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα έργα στο λιμάνι μας σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες θα ολοκληρωθούν τον Μάρτιο του 2014 και αφορούν στην προέκταση του κάθετου προς τον νότο προσήνεμου μώλου κατά 80 μέτρα.

Μέχρι τώρα έχει θωρακιστεί με την τοποθέτηση βράχων, ενώ έχει ήδη σημανθεί η περιοχή της προέκτασης με 3 φανούς.

Τα μπλόκια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν είναι έτοιμα εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

DSC_0694.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Άντε θα βγάζεις και ωραίες πλωράτες από τα νέα Δικαστήρια

----------


## Giovanaut

Κυρίες και κύριοι χαίρετε.

ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ προ ολίγων ημερών εις τον ημέτερον λιμένα..!!

DSC_0967.jpg DSC_1000.jpg DSC_0010.jpg

----------


## Agrino

Υπέροχες, ειδικά η πρώτη! Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

> Κυρίες και κύριοι χαίρετε.
> 
> ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ προ ολίγων ημερών εις τον ημέτερον λιμένα..!!
> 
> DSC_0967.jpg DSC_1000.jpg DSC_0010.jpg


να είσαι καλά Giovanaut που μας χάρισες αυτές τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες ειδικά η τρίτη κάτι μου θυμίζει..χαχαχα...μου έλειψες και εσύ και η Καβάλα... :Cheerful:  :Cheerful:

----------


## Giovanaut

Κι εγώ σας ευχαριστώ..

Βασω αν μας πεθύμησες, η διαδρομή γνωστή...  :Wink:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έσπασε η μπίντα στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μείωση της κρουαζιέρας και στην Καβάλα το 2017*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...n-kavala-2017/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Καβάλα: Εγκρίθηκαν τα έργα για την ανάπτυξη του λιμανιού*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...-tou-limaniou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Την Καβάλα επισκέφθηκε ο κ. Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής* 

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/%cf%84%...4%ce%b7%cf%82/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Λιμάνι Καβάλας: Απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας και στάθμευσης οχημάτων*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...eysi-oximaton/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΡΙΝΟΥ - ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ : TO ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕ ENA ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ*

November 2, 2018












Ένα από τα ήδη φλέγοντα ζητήματα που μας απασχόλησαν και θα συνεχίζουν να μας απασχολούν είναι και αυτό της γραμμής Πρίνου - Καβάλας και τα επιπλέον δρομολόγια .

Το Σ.Α.Σ λοιπόν συνεδρίασε και αποφάσισε την ένταξη ακόμη ενός επιπλέον δρομολογίου από την νέα χρονιά στην γραμμή του Πρίνου το οποίο θα εκτελείτε είτε πρωινές είτε μεσημεριανές ώρες από πλοίο των εμπλεκόμενων εταιριών . 

Συνολικά λοιπόν θα έχουμε 3 δρομολόγια στην γραμμή του Πρίνου τουλάχιστον για την χειμερινή σεζόν και παράλληλα και τα δρομολόγια του υδροπτέρυγου KONSTANTINOS I από αρχές Νοεμβρίου . 

Το εγχείρημα δεν επιβάλλει χειροκρότημα καθώς με το ζόρι δόθηκε και αυτό το επιπλέον δρομολόγιο ,και σίγουρα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται πάντα πάνω στο τραπέζι αφού η Καβάλα θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα συνδεδεμένη επαρκώς με τους κατοίκους του νησιού και το αντίστροφο . 

Για να δούμε ... τι θα δούμε ....
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κατέρρευσε γέφυρα στην Καβάλα*dailythεss

Από θαύμα δεν υπήρξαν θύματα από την κατάρρευση γεφύρας, νωρίς σήμερα το απόγευμα, σε ένα από τα κεντρικότερα σημεία του οδικού δικτύου μέσα στην πόλη της Καβάλας.

Η γέφυρα, μπροστά από το παλιό νοσοκομείο που αποτελεί τμήμα της οδού Αμερικανικού Ερυθρού Σταυρού, στο ρεύμα εξόδου από την Καβάλα προς την Ξάνθη, κατέρρευσε κυριολεκτικά λίγο πριν από τις 4 το απόγευμα, εγκλωβίζοντας ένα ιδιωτικής χρήσης επιβατικό αυτοκίνητο και ένα γερανοφόρο αυτοκίνητο μαζί με τους οδηγούς τους, χωρίς ωστόσο να τραυματιστούν, ενώ τα αυτοκίνητα που ακολουθούσαν μπόρεσαν να φρενάρουν την τελευταία στιγμή και έτσι να μην προκληθεί ατύχημα.
Η κυκλοφορική συμφόρηση που προκλήθηκε από το ατύχημα ήταν πολύ μεγάλη έως ότου επέμβει η Τροχαία και ρυθμίσει την εκτροπή της κυκλοφορίας σΆ ένα τμήμα του οδικού δικτύου που καθημερινά συγκεντρώνει μεγάλο αριθμό αυτοκίνητων όλων των τύπων, καθώς αποτελεί βασική οδική αρτηρία της ανατολικής εισόδου και εξόδου της πόλης της Καβάλας.
Πριν από τρία χρόνια η Τεχνική Υπηρεσία του Δήμου Καβάλας είχε προχωρήσει σε μικρής κλίμακας εργασίες συντήρησης στις ενώσεις των αρμών, χωρίς ωστόσο ποτέ να τεθεί κανέναν θέμα επικινδυνότητας της. Πάντως, οι τεχνικές υπηρεσίες του Δήμου υπογραμμίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα της γέφυρας δεν ένταξε το βάρος του γερανοφόρου οχήματος που διέρχονταν τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

OK, δεν λέω, σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση, ευτυχώς χωρίς θύματα ούτε καν τραυματισμούς. Αλλά ωρέ Παντελεήμων..... τι σχέση (οποιαδήποτε) έχει με τα ναυτιλιακά που ασχολούμαστε ??? Μήπως έπεσε πάνω σε κανένα διερχόμενο πλοίο, ή είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας, ή επηρεάζει την επιβατική κίνηση των πλοίων, ή μήπως το γερανοφόρο που βλέπουμε στις φωτό .....μετέφερε κανένα παπόρι ???

----------


## sylver23

Δεν του δίνει άφεση ότι είναι δίπλα στο καρναγιο;;  :Beaten:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ολοκληρώνονται οι μελέτες για τη σύνδεση του λιμανιού της Καβάλας με το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο. Στα 31,8 χλμ. το μήκος της γραμμής








0 Σχόλια
 Δεκέμβριος 3, 2018
1


*Ολοκληρώνονται οι μελέτες για τη σύνδεση του λιμανιού της Καβάλας με το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο. Στα 31,8 χλμ. το μήκος της γραμμής*Τον εμπορικό λιμένα Καβάλας επισκέφθηκε τοπογραφικό συνεργείο της αναδόχου εταιρείας του έργου «ΓΆ Φάση Μελετών Νέας Μονής Σιδηροδρομικής Γραμμής Σύνδεσης του Σιδηροδρομικού Δικτύου με τον εμπορικό λιμένα Καβάλας (Λιμένας Φίλιππος)».Σύμφωνα με τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Καβάλας, η ΕΡΓΑ ΟΣΕ, ως αναθέτων φορέας, έχει αναθέσει την παραπάνω Σύμβαση Μελέτης, η οποία υπεγράφη στις 10-10-2018 και συγχρηματοδοτείται από τον Μηχανισμό «Συνδέοντας την Ευρώπη» – (CEF) 2014-2020 σύμφωνα με το υπΆ αριθμ. INEA/CEF /TRAN/M2014/1028537 Σύμφωνο Επιχορήγησης.Συγκεκριμένα, συγχρηματοδοτείται η υλοποίηση της Γ΄ Φάσης των υπολειπομένων μελετών, με τις οποίες ολοκληρώνεται το σύνολο των μελετών, που απαιτούνται για την *κατασκευή του έργου της Νέας Μονής Σιδηροδρομικής Γραμμής* (Ν.Μ.Σ.Γ.), που συνδέει τον εμπορικό λιμένα της Καβάλας (Λιμένας Φίλιππος στην περιοχή της Νέας Καρβάλης) με την Υφιστάμενη Σιδηροδρομική Γραμμή (Υ.Σ.Γ.) «Θεσσαλονίκη – Αλεξανδρούπολη» στην περιοχή Τοξοτών Ξάνθης.Η κύρια σιδηροδρομική γραμμή έχει συνολικό μήκος 31,8 χλμ., θα είναι μονή, κανονικού εύρους (1,435 μ.), με ταχύτητα μελέτης 160 χλμ./ω.Μικρότερη ταχύτητα μελέτης θα εφαρμοστεί στις συνδέσεις του Εμπορικού Λιμένα Καβάλας, της ΒΙ.ΠΕ. Καβάλας και της Βιομηχανίας Φωσφορικών Λιπασμάτων με την Κύρια Γραμμή.Σε όλο το μήκος του έργου η διασταύρωση της γραμμής με το υφιστάμενο οδικό δίκτυο θα γίνεται με Ανισόπεδες Διαβάσεις, ενώ προβλέπεται και η δημιουργία Σταθμών και Στάσεων.Το συμβατικό *τίμημα είναι 1,27 εκατ. ευρώ* (μη συμπεριλαμβανόμενου του ΦΠΑ).Η συνολική διάρκεια της Συμβάσεως, είναι 18 ημερολογιακοί μήνες από την υπογραφή της, εκ των οποίων οι 15 αποτελούν τον καθαρό χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης του μελετητικού αντικειμένου.Το έργο της Ν.Μ.Σ.Γ. σύνδεσης του εμπορικού λιμένα Καβάλας με το υφιστάμενο σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο θα συμβάλει θετικά στη λειτουργική διασύνδεση του Θαλάσσιου Διαδρόμου (Motorway of the Sea) της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου με τον άξονα 7 του «Ευρωπαϊκού Σιδηροδρομικού Δικτύου ανταγωνιστικών εμπορευματικών μεταφορών» και στο Ευρωπαϊκό Έργο Προτεραιότητας 18 (Δούναβης) και θα εξυπηρετήσει τις υπεραστικές μεταφορές της χώρας, *συνδέοντας τα λιμάνια της (Νέο Ικόνιο, Πειραιά, Θεσσαλονίκη, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Νέα Καρβάλη), με αναπτυσσόμενες βιομηχανικές περιοχές* (ευρύτερη περιοχή πόλης της Καβάλας).
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sylver23

H φώτο του λιμανιού της Καβάλας λίγο άσχετη καθώς όπως αναφέρει και το άρθρο η σιδηροδρομική γραμμή θα φτάσει στο εμπορικό λιμάνι που βρίσκεται κοντά στην Νέα Καρβάλη

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ως το βράδυ στο λιμάνι τα δύο πλοία του πολεμικού ναυτικού*


_3 Μάιος, 2019, 10:11 πμ_






Νωρίς το πρωί κατέπλευσαν στο λιμάνι η φρεγάτα ΥΔΡΑ και το αρματαγωγό ΙΚΑΡΙΑ.
Μεταφέρουν το σύνολο των μαθητών της σχολής ναυτικών δοκίμωνν σε εκπαιδευτικό τους ταξίδι.
Συνολικά οι δόκιμοι είναι 170.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------

